# Scroll Saw Forum



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*Hey Woodworkers, Wanna Talk Live on Skype?*

I'm contemplating setting up "Live" weekly chats via Skype conference calls on my Scroll Saw blog at Scroll-Saw-Forum.com This is open to anyone that loves woodworking, not just Scrollers, but it will probably be a lil Scroll saw intensive! If you don't know what Skype is, briefly, it is a Free online program that allows people to talk to each through their computers. You can also do group webcam and conference calls (Web Cam is not necessary, so don't worry if you don't have one) You can find out more about Skype at http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/features/allfeatures/skype-to-skype-calls/

I would like to get some feedback from all of you to see if this is something you would be willing to participate in. At this point I think just some general conversations and Q/A's about general wood working is a good way to start. If I get enough participants, maybe it can evolve into tutorial type sessions such as pattern making in Inkscape and Gimp, or How To's on whatever subject comes up.

In order to do a group conference call, I will need to pony up some cash to upgrade my Skype account to a Premium account, which I don't mind doing. I just don't want to do it if nobody is going to participate, so before I upgrade I need to hear from you so I am simply not wasting my money.

I have set up a new Skype account User Name "ScrollSawForum", if you already have a Skype account just add me as a Contact, when I get the request, I will confirm you, if you don't have a Skype account, just send me an email saying you will participate to [email protected] and I'll send you the proper info, or just leave a comment below.

Not only can this be a fun interactive way of talking about wood working, I'm sure we just might be making new friends as well. Would love to hear your thought and comments.

Let me know

Bob
TripleB
Scoll-Saw-Forum.com


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

TripleB said:


> *Hey Woodworkers, Wanna Talk Live on Skype?*
> 
> I'm contemplating setting up "Live" weekly chats via Skype conference calls on my Scroll Saw blog at Scroll-Saw-Forum.com This is open to anyone that loves woodworking, not just Scrollers, but it will probably be a lil Scroll saw intensive! If you don't know what Skype is, briefly, it is a Free online program that allows people to talk to each through their computers. You can also do group webcam and conference calls (Web Cam is not necessary, so don't worry if you don't have one) You can find out more about Skype at http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/features/allfeatures/skype-to-skype-calls/
> 
> ...


I hope you've received more responses else where, this sound like a cool idea.


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*Something Different For Me, Intarsia?*










This pattern came out of the book by Kathy Wise, "Intarsia, Woodworking For Beginners". My Nephews birthday is coming up at the end of the month, and he loves Trains, so I thought I would give this a go. This is my first attempt at anything that resembles Intarsia, even though I don't really consider this Intarsia, more segmentation even though it did come out of an Intarsia book, so not sure what to call it.

Here are some more pictures of it.

























The woods I used were Bloodwood, Walnut, White Oak, Purple Heart, Blue Pine, Maple, Poplar and Baltic Birch Ply for the backer. I was very intimidated with starting this project, but once I started it was really fun, I'm now trying to figure out what project will be next and I'm ready to take on one that is a little more complicated than this one was.

I would love to hear your thoughts, just leave a comment below.

Bob 
TripleB

Scroll Saw Forum


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

TripleB said:


> *Something Different For Me, Intarsia?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. I don't do much intarsia or segmentation, so I won't try to identify it either. 
If you want more complicated projects, Wildwood Designs is one of my favorite plan sources.
If you want something you can pay for and download instantly, Berry Basket is my go to place. Here is what I'm working on right now.


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*Been Doing Some Experimenting*

A good friend and I were doing one of our very frequent Think Tanks (sounds better than just talking) and we wanted to do something a little different than just typical scroll saw fretwork style cuttings. Basically we came up with an idea to make typical fretwork a bit more exciting. Simply by overlaying shaped pieces of wood on top of a portrait style piece of fretwork. We decided that I would come up with a pattern and She would do the hard work of cutting them out and making the pieces, the following two pictures are the results of our "Think Tank" 








This one is a pattern by "Grandpa" Paul from the "Free 4 all Scroll Saw Patterns" website. We simply added definition to the cliff to make it POP by overlaying different types of wood sincethe cliff is a prominent feature in this pattern. My friend did an excellent job of cutting the pattern out and bringing the piece to it's conclusion. This was our second attempt at the new found style of overlayed portrait making.

Below is our first attempt. We were simply trying to make a unique pattern for a friend of her's as a house warming present. Yes he is a male!









It was a lot of fun collaborating with my friend on these projects, I'm sure we will be doing many more.

Bob
TripleB










Scroll Saw Forum


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

TripleB said:


> *Been Doing Some Experimenting*
> 
> A good friend and I were doing one of our very frequent Think Tanks (sounds better than just talking) and we wanted to do something a little different than just typical scroll saw fretwork style cuttings. Basically we came up with an idea to make typical fretwork a bit more exciting. Simply by overlaying shaped pieces of wood on top of a portrait style piece of fretwork. We decided that I would come up with a pattern and She would do the hard work of cutting them out and making the pieces, the following two pictures are the results of our "Think Tank"
> 
> ...


Fantastic idea!!! So what do you call this new genre…fretworquetarsia?
Beautiful stuff and I love it. Do some more soon.
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

TripleB said:


> *Been Doing Some Experimenting*
> 
> A good friend and I were doing one of our very frequent Think Tanks (sounds better than just talking) and we wanted to do something a little different than just typical scroll saw fretwork style cuttings. Basically we came up with an idea to make typical fretwork a bit more exciting. Simply by overlaying shaped pieces of wood on top of a portrait style piece of fretwork. We decided that I would come up with a pattern and She would do the hard work of cutting them out and making the pieces, the following two pictures are the results of our "Think Tank"
> 
> ...


Very creative thinking and with impressive results. I'm sure you have founded a new scroll saw category with these pieces. it will be fun to watch it evolve!


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

TripleB said:


> *Been Doing Some Experimenting*
> 
> A good friend and I were doing one of our very frequent Think Tanks (sounds better than just talking) and we wanted to do something a little different than just typical scroll saw fretwork style cuttings. Basically we came up with an idea to make typical fretwork a bit more exciting. Simply by overlaying shaped pieces of wood on top of a portrait style piece of fretwork. We decided that I would come up with a pattern and She would do the hard work of cutting them out and making the pieces, the following two pictures are the results of our "Think Tank"
> 
> ...


VERY INTERESTING. I just posted on my BLOG about exploring new ideas. Then I looked at the BLOG archive and saw your post. Great minds run in the same channel - RIGHT.

GOOD POST.


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*Sometimes even Brain Farts can work out!*

I'm not one that necessarily follows directions, I typically like to do my own thing, even with patterns. But I did have all intentions of doing this pattern the correct way, it simply didn't happen!

I recently purchased some patterns from Sheila Landry Designs and was very anxious to start cutting them out, perhaps a bit too anxious! One of the patterns I bought from her was the self framing Sun n' Moon pattern (Not sure that's what she calls it, but it is what I call it). And in my excitement of making the pattern I guess I had what you would call a "Brain Fart". If I had followed the many pages of instruction that Sheila includes with her patterns, I probably would not have messed up, but I didn't, and yes I did mess up! I cut the bevel in the wrong direction on the wood that was supposed to inset the face. It was supposed to be an inny, but ended up being an outy when compared to belly buttons.

Such a dilemma, I didn't want to throw away a perfectly good piece of Maple hard wood, so I just started playing with what I had and came up with the following. I cut the face out added a couple risers to the back and made the face an outy instead of an inny.



















I honestly think it came out really nice, sometimes even a Brain Fart can be good! Sheila, I hope you don't mind me screwing your pattern up a bit!

Bob
TripleB
Scroll Saw Forum

PS. If you want to try this pattern the way it is supposed to be done, you can get it here…Sun n Moon


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

TripleB said:


> *Sometimes even Brain Farts can work out!*
> 
> I'm not one that necessarily follows directions, I typically like to do my own thing, even with patterns. But I did have all intentions of doing this pattern the correct way, it simply didn't happen!
> 
> ...


Innie….outie….whatever I like it


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

TripleB said:


> *Sometimes even Brain Farts can work out!*
> 
> I'm not one that necessarily follows directions, I typically like to do my own thing, even with patterns. But I did have all intentions of doing this pattern the correct way, it simply didn't happen!
> 
> ...


I think it looks great! Either way, you did a good job. Nice save! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

TripleB said:


> *Sometimes even Brain Farts can work out!*
> 
> I'm not one that necessarily follows directions, I typically like to do my own thing, even with patterns. But I did have all intentions of doing this pattern the correct way, it simply didn't happen!
> 
> ...


If you don't tell anyone - then there are no mistakes.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

TripleB said:


> *Sometimes even Brain Farts can work out!*
> 
> I'm not one that necessarily follows directions, I typically like to do my own thing, even with patterns. But I did have all intentions of doing this pattern the correct way, it simply didn't happen!
> 
> ...


LOL…thats too funny…looks great and who would have known if you hadnt fessed up?...see my quote at the bottom…


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*

Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!






Bob
Scroll Saw Forum


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

TripleB said:


> *How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*
> 
> Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!
> 
> ...


Great tip Bob, especially saving a dead on block as a reference.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

TripleB said:


> *How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*
> 
> Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!
> 
> ...


Nice video and tip…...thanks…..............


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

TripleB said:


> *How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*
> 
> Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!
> 
> ...


Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## CMobley (Feb 5, 2013)

TripleB said:


> *How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*
> 
> Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!
> 
> ...


Great information. Thank you for sharing!
Chris Mobley
www.cmobleydesigns.com


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

TripleB said:


> *How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*
> 
> Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!
> 
> ...


Very neat tip! Now if I can ever learn how to get the proper tension on the blade I will be set…lol

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

TripleB said:


> *How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*
> 
> Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!
> 
> ...


I've been using the "cut on one side of a high piece then turn it around to check the fit" method for a while now. But, I would just grab a piece of scrap here and there to do that, duplicating my efforts each time I'd check for 90 degree alignment. Your idea of keeping a gauge block once it's properly aligned is simple yet brilliant. I just made a permanent alignment block out of a scrap of hardwood flooring and countersunk 2 holes and CA glued in some rare earth magnets on the reverse side of it and now it is attached to my scroll saw stand.

Great enhancement to a technique I had been using inefficiently. Thanks Bob!


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

TripleB said:


> *How To Align Your Scroll Saw Blade (Video)*
> 
> Had a discussion with a friend today about easy ways to align your scroll saw blade to the table. Surprisingly, It was a lot more difficult to explain than I thought it would be, so I figured I'd just make a quick video and show the process instead. This process is nothing new, but I'm sure there are a few out there that might not know how to do it this way so I wanted to show you as well, just in case!
> 
> ...


THANKS everybody for the comments!

Dan, 
My method of blade tensioning is "If you think it tight enough, make it tighter" but there is actually a better way. Steve Goods Blog has a application that will let you know what a properly tensioned blade should sound like. It's in the left column under "Free Software" a little ways down the page. Heres the link to his blog. http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/ I hope this helps.

Joel,
That's a great idea! Wish I would have thought of it, if I ever remake the video I will include your "brilliance" in it! Someone else also pointed out to me that the same block and cut line could be used to check the front to back blade alignment as well, it's really cool when you have a forum where other people can add thoughts to help create a more perfect piece of wooden block! Gotta love Lumberjocks.

Bob


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*Craft show Tip*

I did a small craft show yesterday and ended up having much better sales than I expected. Watch the video for an explanation as to why.






Go to my blog for more info on the Puppy Pattern. Puppy Pattern Info

Bob/ TripleB


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

TripleB said:


> *Craft show Tip*
> 
> I did a small craft show yesterday and ended up having much better sales than I expected. Watch the video for an explanation as to why.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob I can see how the pooping puppy and the Easter bunny would be great attention getters. I hope you sell a bunch of them.


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*Scroll Saw Cutting for Beginners, Video Set*

I just completed a set of two video's to help out the newbies to scroll sawing. The video series includes a printable "Cutting Guide" that can be used for practice cutting and covers most of the different types of cuts that will be performed on a scroll saw.

Part 1 goes over the basics of pattern application, wood preparation and some insight on how to drill straight holes as well as preventing tear out during the drilling process. I recommend that everyone watch the part on preventing tear out while drilling.

Part 2 is much more hands on, and shows actual cutting of the practice guide with tips and tricks on how to handle the different types of cuts that newbie scrollers will be faced with. Some of you vets might even pick something up.

As with every thing, there are multiple ways to do things, these videos show the way's that have worked for me and should be a good starting point for beginners. For example, there are many ways to apply patterns, I'm simply showing the way I do it because it would take too much video to show other options. This doesn't mean it is the only way to do it, it's just the method I choose so feel free to look into other methods as well.

Would love to hear your comments!

Hmmm? Don't know why the videos won't embed? Well here's a link where you can watch them:

Scroll Saw Cutting for Beginners Videos


Bob
Scroll Saw Forum


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

TripleB said:


> *Scroll Saw Cutting for Beginners, Video Set*
> 
> I just completed a set of two video's to help out the newbies to scroll sawing. The video series includes a printable "Cutting Guide" that can be used for practice cutting and covers most of the different types of cuts that will be performed on a scroll saw.
> 
> ...


Many Thanks! These are Very Very helpful as my wife has a 14" Hagner with lots of blades but doesn't use it often any more and I hope to be able to learn a little about cutting.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

TripleB said:


> *Scroll Saw Cutting for Beginners, Video Set*
> 
> I just completed a set of two video's to help out the newbies to scroll sawing. The video series includes a printable "Cutting Guide" that can be used for practice cutting and covers most of the different types of cuts that will be performed on a scroll saw.
> 
> ...


This will be a nice series. Thank you for taking the time to share you knowledge with others. 

Sheila


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

*Why do my Scroll Saw Blades Break?*

Blades breaking seem to be a problem for new scrollers, these two videos should help explain why this happens and how to prevent it.

Click Here for "Why Scroll Saw Blades Break" Video




  






Click Here for Blade Installation Animated video




  






I would love to hear your questions and comments.


----------

